# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Tắm bùn khoáng nóng Nha Trang - khuyến mại cực khủng dịp 30-04 & 01-05!

## biennhatrang

Mừng ngày Giải phóng miền Nam 30/4 và Quốc tế Lao động 1/5, Trung tâm tắm bùn và spa Galina Mud Bath & Spa mang đến cho khách hàng đồng thời 2 chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn: 


*Trải nghiệm Spa - Miễn phí Tắm bùn!

Giảm giá 30% dịch vụ phòng Spa VIP!*





Chương trình kéo dài từ 15/04 đến hết 15/05/2015!

Theo đó, khi khách hàng đến sử dụng các dịch vụ Galina Mud Bath & Spa trong dịp này như Trị liệu toàn thân, Chăm sóc da mặt, Tẩy đắp toàn thân hoặc các Gói Spa với giá từ 640.000đ sẽ được *tặng miễn phí dịch vụ Tắm bùn khoáng nóng trọn gói trị giá 350.000đ*. Đối với dịch vụ Spa VIP- dịch vụ độc đáo chỉ có tại Galina, khách hàng sẽ được nhận ngay* ưu đãi giảm giá 30%*. Galina Mud Bath & Spa hiện có 04 loại phòng Spa VIP theo phong cách Việt Nam, Ả rập, Nhật Bản hoặc Châu Âu - được thiết kế sang trọng và thanh lịch . Tại các phòng spa VIP này, bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm tất cả các dịch vụ như massage, trị liệu, xông hơi, hồ Onsen, ngâm bùn khoáng… trong một không gian tách biệt của riêng mình.


*Galina Mud Bath & Spa*
Số 5 Hùng Vương, Phường Lộc Thọ, Thành phố Nha Trang
Tel: 058.3529998 - Hotline: 0918889077
Website: www.galinahotel.com.vn/spa

----------

